# Milan in ritiro punitivo per ritardo Bakayoko



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.

*Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso

Sempre Sky: Milan in ritiro anche perchè a Gattuso non sono piaciuti comportanti anche da parte di altri giocatori della rosa.

Bakayoko sarà multato pesantemente.
**

Sky: non è stato il primo ritardo di Baka. Società furiosa*
*
Sky:"Gattuso arrabbiatissimo, all'uscita da Milanello aveva un volto scurissimo. Baka goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, dopo altri comportamenti che non erano piaciuti a società e Gattuso. Mossa concordata con la società"**


*


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti





_Bakayoko non riscattato per motivi disciplinari_


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

*Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso*


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> _Bakayoko non riscattato per motivi disciplinari_



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2019)

Ma stiamo scherzando? Per l'errore di uno si puniscono tutti?

Questo è sabotaggio dello spogliatoio


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso*



Vabbè, tutto allo sfascio.


----------



## Solo (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso*


Implosione totale.

Capolavoro assoluto del somaro in panca e della società.


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso*



Gestione del gruppo indecente, ormai è tutti contro tutti.
Vergogna.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso*




Società a zero.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2019)

Ma Leonardo e Maldini condividevano la cosa? Cioè Gattuso è impazzito

Gruppo distrutto completamente, ora ovviamente tutti contro bakayoko, tutti contro Gattuso e Gattuso contro tutti
Una bella polveriera era proprio quello che serviva, grazie Rino

Esonerate quel folle per il bene del Milan


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso*



Mi sa che questo è il colpo di grazia (a tavolino?) per non arrivare manco in zona Europa League.


----------



## alcyppa (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso*



Ma è scemo?

Non c'è niente di peggio che punire un gruppo per l'errore di un singolo.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso*



Comunque, notate la cosa, al Milan deve esserci sempre qualche caso. In media, uno alla settimana.

L'importante è che non si parli di campo.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma è scemo?
> 
> Non c'è niente di peggio che punire un gruppo per l'errore di un singolo.



È il motivo per cui i calciatori si sono arrabbiati, il commento pare essere stato:"io ero qui puntuale e per lui vado in ritiro 5 giorni?"


----------



## kipstar (1 Maggio 2019)

credo che la decisione sia condivisa con la società.....spero.....immagino.....


----------



## alcyppa (1 Maggio 2019)

Comunque non esiste che una decisione del genere la possa prendere Gattuso in autonomia quindi per forza ci deve essere l'avallo della società.

Il che non so se è meglio o peggio...


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma Leonardo e Maldini condividevano la cosa? Cioè Gattuso è impazzito
> 
> Gruppo distrutto completamente, ora ovviamente tutti contro bakayoko, tutti contro Gattuso e Gattuso contro tutti
> Una bella polveriera era proprio quello che serviva, grazie Rino
> ...




Leonardo e Maldini si sono chiamati fuori dalla gestione Gattuso.


----------



## Kayl (1 Maggio 2019)

adesso tutti i compagni ce l'avranno con Bakayoko e avranno un'altra scusa per non riscattarlo.


----------



## Cataldinho (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che questo è il colpo di grazia (a tavolino?) per non arrivare manco in zona Europa League.



Inizio a temere seriamente questo scenario. Una vergogna senza fine.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso*



Che succedano queste cose a quattro partite dal termine con tutto ancora in ballo è incredibile. 
Non ce la raccontano giusta. Gli episodi delle ultime settimane sono incredibili. Pensavo che fosse un gruppo di gente seria, invece mi stanno cadendo dalle mani.
Se è stata presa una misura simile, chiaramente in accordo con la società, significa che non si tratta di un episodio isolato.
Come se non bastassero le prestazioni vergognose delle ultime partite.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Maggio 2019)

Tutti uniti


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Comunque non esiste che una decisione del genere la possa prendere Gattuso in autonomia quindi per forza ci deve essere l'avallo della società.
> 
> Il che non so se è meglio o peggio...



Per me sarebbe molto peggio.... di Gattuso ce ne possiamo liberare presto, della società no...


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> Sempre Sky: Milan in ritiro anche perchè a Gattuso non sono piaciuti comportanti anche da parte di altri giocatori della rosa.*



Ormai è Royal Rumble a Milanello.

Tutti contro tutti.


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Maggio 2019)

Siamo all assurdo. Bastava multarlo, altro che dodici punti in 4 partite


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2019)

Che degrado


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Comunque non esiste che una decisione del genere la possa prendere Gattuso in autonomia quindi per forza ci deve essere l'avallo della società.
> 
> Il che non so se è meglio o peggio...



Se l'allenatore comunica ai giocatori che si fa il ritiro, la società in genere lo autorizza. Bloccandolo rischierebbe di delegittimare ulteriormente il tecnico agli occhi della squadra.

Fosse stato fatto il contrario, cioè prima comunicazione alla società e successivamente ai giocatori, allora avrebbero potuto bloccarlo.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> Sempre Sky: Milan in ritiro anche perchè a Gattuso non sono piaciuti comportanti anche da parte di altri giocatori della rosa.*



*Quotate le news per favore*


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Comunque non esiste che una decisione del genere la possa prendere Gattuso in autonomia quindi per forza ci deve essere l'avallo della società.
> 
> Il che non so se è meglio o peggio...


Non sarei così sicuro.... il ritiro è nel potere del mister, e se gli avessero comunicato (probabilissimo) l'addio a fine stagione potrebbe averlo fatto per "dispetto". Non lo escluderei affatto


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> Sempre Sky: Milan in ritiro anche perchè a Gattuso non sono piaciuti comportanti anche da parte di altri giocatori della rosa.*





Sono tutti contro Ottuso. Si sono resi conto di quanto sia un demente. Bravo Bakayoko a far capire all’inadeguato che deve andarsene. Vero capitano.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> Sempre Sky: Milan in ritiro anche perchè a Gattuso non sono piaciuti comportanti anche da parte di altri giocatori della rosa.*



Queste cose quando eravamo il Milan non succedevano nemmeno nei nostri peggiori incubi.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> Sempre Sky: Milan in ritiro anche perchè a Gattuso non sono piaciuti comportanti anche da parte di altri giocatori della rosa.*




Il discorso di Gazidis ha avuto un grande effetto. Quello porta pure iella.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> Sempre Sky: Milan in ritiro anche perchè a Gattuso non sono piaciuti comportanti anche da parte di altri giocatori della rosa.*



Ha fatto bene. Ed in ritiro non ci vanno per il singolo episodio di Bakayoko ma, per una serie di comportamenti di altri giocatori, che non sono piaciuti. E sbaglia uno, e sbaglia l'altro....meritavano il ritiro punitivo già per il modo indecente in cui stanno giocando. L'allenamento di questa mattina, a quanto leggo in rete, è stato pessimo. Gattuso si è incazzato perchè ha visto la squadra mollare, e gli è partito il neurone.


----------



## Garrincha (1 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che succedano queste cose a quattro partite dal termine con tutto ancora in ballo è incredibile.
> Non ce la raccontano giusta. Gli episodi delle ultime settimane sono incredibili. Pensavo che fosse un gruppo di gente seria, invece mi stanno cadendo dalle mani.
> Se è stata presa una misura simile, chiaramente in accordo con la società, significa che non si tratta di un episodio isolato.
> Come se non bastassero le prestazioni vergognose delle ultime partite.



È umano che Bakayoko col riscatto in dubbio in una situazione del genere col gruppo che ha mollato, l'allenatore ha mollato e scaricato le colpe sui giocatori abbia perso interesse e si chieda cosa ci stia a fare lì tirando i remi in barca del tutto, per nulla professionale ma il suo è il comportamento normale non l'eccezione in questi casi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> Sempre Sky: Milan in ritiro anche perchè a Gattuso non sono piaciuti comportanti anche da parte di altri giocatori della rosa.*


Ormai siamo alle deriva. Non mi sorprenderei se arrivassero solo sconfitte nelle restanti partite.


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Queste cose quando eravamo il Milan non succedevano nemmeno nei nostri peggiori incubi.


Eh ma Gattuso ha la squadra in mano, come no... Questo ha distrutto la stagione post derby con quelle dichiarazioni senza senso ed è andato tutto a monte. Altra grande esperienza del fenomeno calabrese. Non vediamo l’ora di vederlo all opera nella sua futura squadra.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo alle deriva. Non mi sorprenderei se arrivassero solo sconfitte nelle restanti partite.



Possibilissimo. Miha e Montella ci daranno lezioni di calcio


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso*



Ormai siamo una barzelletta...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sono tutti contro Ottuso. Si sono resi conto di quanto sia un demente. Bravo Bakayoko a far capire all’inadeguato che deve andarsene. Vero capitano.



Bravo Bakayoko ad arrivare all'allenamento con un un'ora di ritardo. Siamo all'assurdo. Pure i tifosi hanno dimenticato cosa significa il rispetto verso la maglia e la società. Gattuso sarà scarso come allenatore, ma vale molto più di questi ragazzini viziati come persona e professionista. Bakayoko deve rinascere per essere la metà del giocatore e del milanista che è stato Gattuso in campo.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Bravo Bakayoko ad arrivare all'allenamento con un un'ora di ritardo. Siamo all'assurdo. Pure i tifosi hanno dimenticato così significa il rispetto verso la maglia e la società. Gattuso sarà scarso come allenatore, ma vale molto più di questi ragazzini viziati come persona e professionista. Bakayoko deve rinascere per essere la metà del giocatore e del milanista che è stato Gattuso in campo.



.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Maggio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> È umano che Bakayoko col riscatto in dubbio in una situazione del genere col gruppo che ha mollato, l'allenatore ha mollato e scaricato le colpe sui giocatori abbia perso interesse e si chieda cosa ci stia a fare lì tirando i remi in barca del tutto, per nulla professionale ma il suo è il comportamento normale non l'eccezione in questi casi.



Normale nelle Armate Brancaleone come siamo noi.
Ci vuole una ripulita l'anno prossimo per scrostare tutte queste mërde, altroché. 
Comportamento normale proprio no visto che i suoi 7 milioni se li è presi tutti, e per metà da noi. Quindi deve fare il suo dovere fino in fondo. 

È chiaro che questo sia la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, mica bisogna crocifiggere Bakayoko ora, ma questi qui, ragazzi, NON SONO GIOCATORI DA MILAN!!!!!

La disciplina e il rispetto sono requisiti che al Milan non possono mancare per nessuna ragione. 

Bisogna cacciarli via tutti a calci nel culo e il prima possibile, sempre che ovviamente a Elliott freghi qualcosa del Milan.


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Bravo Bakayoko ad arrivare all'allenamento con un un'ora di ritardo. Siamo all'assurdo. Pure i tifosi hanno dimenticato così significa il rispetto verso la maglia e la società. Gattuso sarà scarso come allenatore, ma vale molto più di questi ragazzini viziati come persona e professionista. Bakayoko deve rinascere per essere la metà del giocatore e del milanista che è stato Gattuso in campo.



Eh si proprio grande Ottuso che andava con la curva a cantare Leonardo uomo di m... solo perchè era andato all’Inter.

Questo ha completamente perso la squadra e i giocatori si sono rotti le palle di ascoltare questo inadeguato che li critica di continuo in conferenza stampa.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Eh si proprio grande Ottuso che andava con la curva a cantare Leonardo uomo di m... solo perchè era andato all’Inter.
> 
> Questo ha completamente perso la squadra e i giocatori si sono rotti le palle di ascoltare questo inadeguato che li critica di continuo in conferenza stampa.



Li critica di continuo? Veramente è proprio il contrario, ha dato sempre la colpa a se stesso, a volte anche eccessivamente. La prima critica forte l'ha fatta prima di Torino, quindi non inventiamo scuse. Meritavano le bastonate già in precedenza


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Anguus (1 Maggio 2019)

Mossa strategica per "giustificare" il mancato riscatto di Bakayoko, il miglior calciatore di questo Milan. Società di pagliacci, pensavo che il fondo l'avessimo già toccato e invece ora lo stiamo raschiando


----------



## Coccosheva81 (1 Maggio 2019)

Ora diamo di nuovo la colpa ai calciatori eh mi raccomando, perché noi non solo abbiamo i 30 calciatori più scarsi del multiverso con cui è umanamente impossibile fare un calcio decente, ma anche i 30 più ingestibili immaturi casinisti, tutto per giustificare Gattuso e la sua fenomenale gestione alla sergente di Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Mossa strategica per "giustificare" il mancato riscatto di Bakayoko, il miglior calciatore di questo Milan. Società di pagliacci, pensavo che il fondo l'avessimo già toccato e invece ora lo stiamo raschiando



L'unica mossa strategica l'ha fatta Bakayoko, che si è presentato a fine allenamento. Tu presentati a fine giornata lavorativa dal tuo capo, e vedi che succede. Pur di andare contro Gattuso, adesso giustificate pure le balotellate e le cassanate


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Li critica di continuo? Veramente è proprio il contrario, ha dato sempre la colpa a se stesso, a volte anche eccessivamente. La prima critica forte l'ha fatta prima di Torino, quindi non inventiamo scuse. Meritavano le bastonate già in precedenza



Tutto l’anno che critica giocatori. Casti scarso ( non è un campione ma ha segnato 4 gol in piu rispetto alla turca giocando 1/10 dei minuti) , Bakayoko non sa coordinarsi ( il miglior cdm della serie A) , squadra senz’anima etc... 

Questo fa capire anche l’inesperienza e malafede del mister che ha solo pensato al suo tornaconto personale pagando i giornalisti perche ne parlassero bene ( mai visto un allenatore difeso cosi tanto).

Non solo... Vi ricordate le conferenze stampe con Mirabilia? Abbiamo pagato Silva in anticipo , non ci servono acquisti, la società è perfetta... Da quando se ne é andato è un funerale continuo. Pura malafede e incompetenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Eh si proprio grande Ottuso che andava con la curva a cantare Leonardo uomo di m... solo perchè era andato all’Inter.
> 
> Questo ha completamente perso la squadra e i giocatori si sono rotti le palle di ascoltare questo inadeguato che li critica di continuo in conferenza stampa.



Infatti. Altro che conferenza stampa...
È l'ora di fare una bella contestazione allo stadio la prossima partita e pretendere che la società mandi via a calci in culo chi non ha rispettato la maglia o ha mancato di serietà e impegno in queste settimane.

Siamo una società che chiude ogni anno con 80 e passa milioni di buco, buona parte dovuti agli stipendi dei giocatori, e dobbiamo leggere queste cosa.

Per me è una situazione inaudita da milanista. Almeno per uno che il Milan vero, quello che campioni veri, ha avuto la fortuna di viverlo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Maggio 2019)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ora diamo di nuovo la colpa ai calciatori eh mi raccomando, perché noi non solo abbiamo i 30 calciatori più scarsi del multiverso con cui è umanamente impossibile fare un calcio decente, ma anche i 30 più ingestibili immaturi casinisti, tutto per giustificare Gattuso e la sua fenomenale gestione alla sergente di Full Metal Jacket.



Di nuovo la colpa? E quando gli sarebbe stata data? il problema è che ne è stata data troppo poca. Se lo scrivono i tifosi sui forum "mandateli in ritiro" va bene, se lo fa Gattuso diventa scemo.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Anguus (1 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> L'unica mossa strategica l'ha fatta Bakayoko, che si è presentato a fine allenamento. Tu presentati a fine giornata lavorativa dal tuo capo, e vedi che succede. Pur di andare contro Gattuso, adesso giustificate pure le balotellate e le cassanate



Io fossi nei calciatori del Milan Gattuso lo avrei boicottato già da tempo, dato che sta mandando alle fogne una squadra come il Milan con le sue scelte assurde.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Mossa strategica per "giustificare" il mancato riscatto di Bakayoko, il miglior calciatore di questo Milan. Società di pagliacci, pensavo che il fondo l'avessimo già toccato e invece ora lo stiamo raschiando



Leo ha sempre detto che per il riscatto è decisiva la CL. Non serve nessunaossa strategica


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Io fossi nei calciatori del Milan Gattuso lo avrei boicottato già da tempo, dato che sta mandando alle fogne una squadra come il Milan con le sue scelte assurde.



Boicottalo dopo che hai rinunciato allo stipendio milionario. Il Milan fa schifo da 7 anni, Gattuso sta qui da uno e mezzo. Non si possono permettere di boicottare proprio nulla perchè non si chiamano Messi e Ronaldo, e non hanno mai dimostrato niente.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Io fossi nei calciatori del Milan Gattuso lo avrei boicottato già da tempo, dato che sta mandando alle fogne una squadra come il Milan con le sue scelte assurde.



Bisogna avere rispetto e seguire le regole, altro che boicottaggio


----------



## Anguus (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Leo ha sempre detto che per il riscatto è decisiva la CL. Non serve nessunaossa strategica



Allora a centrocampo aspettiamoci centrocampisti da 10 / 12 mln se mai dovessero arrivare o altrimenti rispolveriamo Bertolacci


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



Se non quotate le news cancelliamo i post


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Mossa strategica per "giustificare" il mancato riscatto di Bakayoko, il miglior calciatore di questo Milan. Società di pagliacci, pensavo che il fondo l'avessimo già toccato e invece ora lo stiamo raschiando



Quindi gli hanno detto “arriva in ritardo oggi, così ti diamo la seconda super multa in 20 giorni, poi non ti riscattiamo”


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Allora a centrocampo aspettiamoci centrocampisti da 10 / 12 mln se mai dovessero arrivare o altrimenti rispolveriamo Bertolacci



Aspetta i fatti


----------



## Anguus (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bisogna avere rispetto e seguire le regole, altro che boicottaggio



Il sergente di ferro, Milanista dentro, la maglia prima di tutto ci porterà un rispettabilissimo ottavo posto. Però a giugno potremo alzare la coppa del Rispetto delle Regole! Sono orgoglioso


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Io fossi nei calciatori del Milan Gattuso lo avrei boicottato già da tempo, dato che sta mandando alle fogne una squadra come il Milan con le sue scelte assurde.



La gente non si rende conto che Gattuso ha sabotato l’intera stagione. Abbiamo preso giocatori che hanno nettamente migliorato la squadra precedente e ora lo odiano tutti. Ma era chiaro da come si presentava in conferenza stampa. Poi giusto che Bakayoko venga multato ma ora odieranno tutti Ottuso ancora di più.


----------



## Compix83 (1 Maggio 2019)

Non mi piace il Gattuso allenatore, ma pensare che questa decisione sia davvero dipesa dal solo ritardo di Bakayoko è assurdo. Ricordiamoci della frase "la squadra non risponde più neanche in allenamento", pronunciata da Gattuso nell'ultima conferenza stampa, e avremo le reali motivazioni di questo ritiro punitivo.


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso sbaglia non perché fa questa scelta, ma perché nel corso della sua gestione dei giocatori non si è capito mai quale fosse la sua linea, è depresso? È un duro? È un bonaccione? Non c’è coerenza nelle sue scelte, può essere autoritario in certi frangenti ma non autorevole


----------



## davidelynch (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



È ufficiale siamo diventati la nuova inter, che pena.


----------



## Heaven (1 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile cosa siamo diventati


----------



## Anguus (1 Maggio 2019)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Non mi piace il Gattuso allenatore, ma pensare che questa decisione sia davvero dipesa dal solo ritardo di Bakayoko è assurdo. Ricordiamoci della frase "la squadra non risponde più neanche in allenamento", pronunciata da Gattuso nell'ultima conferenza stampa, e avremo le reali motivazioni di questo ritiro punitivo.



Io credo la squadra avverta in maniera chiara la potenzialità di poter fare meglio, come le avvertono molti tifosi. Ma se in campo da Agosto va in campo una squadra costruita nelle manovre solo per non prenderle, con giocatori fuori ruolo, con attaccanti da 15/20 goal che giocano a 60 metri dal resto della squadra, senza un minimo di schema offensivo è ovvio che poi boicottano


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Non mi piace il Gattuso allenatore, ma pensare che questa decisione sia davvero dipesa dal solo ritardo di Bakayoko è assurdo. Ricordiamoci della frase "la squadra non risponde più neanche in allenamento", pronunciata da Gattuso nell'ultima conferenza stampa, e avremo le reali motivazioni di questo ritiro punitivo.


E chiaro che c’è una guerra interna tra alcuni giocatori e allenatore. Secondo te uno come Casti che si vede entrare Borini o La turca sempre titolare nonostante performance vergognose cosa pensa? Un sacco di giocatori odiano questo incompetente difeso da amici giornalisti... Per fortuna tra 4 partite ci libereremo di questo folle megalomane incompetente.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Maggio 2019)

Nemmeno un gruppo forte e coeso é riuscito a costruire.


----------



## James45 (1 Maggio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> È umano che Bakayoko col riscatto in dubbio in una situazione del genere col gruppo che ha mollato, l'allenatore ha mollato e scaricato le colpe sui giocatori abbia perso interesse e si chieda cosa ci stia a fare lì tirando i remi in barca del tutto, per nulla professionale ma il suo è il comportamento normale non l'eccezione in questi casi.



Comportamento normale?
Da professionisti strapagati?
Ah certo, sono solo ragazzi in fondo.
Baresi, Maldini, Van Basten invece erano vecchi saggi.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

*Sky:"Gattuso arrabbiatissimo, all'uscita da Milanello aveva un volto scurissimo. Baka goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, dopo altri comportamenti che non erano piaciuti a società e Gattuso. Mossa concordata con la società"*


----------



## Anguus (1 Maggio 2019)

Si sciacquasse la bocca prima di parlare di Milan e Milanismo, se teneva a questi colori si dimetteva a Dicembre!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sky:"Gattuso arrabbiatissimo, all'uscita da Milanello aveva un volto scurissimo. Baka goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, dopo altri comportamenti che non erano piaciuti a società e Gattuso. Mossa concordata con la società"*



Li deve mettere a pane ed acqua. Deve buttare la chiave fino a fine campionato, altro che ritiro di 5 giorni. Hanno mollato con il quarto punto a 3 punti, ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Wildbone (1 Maggio 2019)

Tutta colpa della società, che ha confermato 'sto ridicolo sulla panchina.
Uno che non ha mai dimostrato NIENTE da allenatore, nemmeno gli attributi, che sono sempre stati la sua gloria da giocatore. Niente di niente. E la squadra l'ha percepito, è stufa, è stata distrutta dal suo atteggiamento ridicolo e dalla sua incompetenza. Un allenatore che trasmette arrendevolezza ogni volta che parla, che mette la squadra in campo in maniera indegna, che li fa correre avanti e indietro senza alcuna libertà solo per impedire che l'avversario segni. Questa è l'impronta di Gattuso. Meglio difendere lo 0 a 0 che giocare a calcio, che esprimere gioco, che tentare di vincere. Meglio correre come pazzi senza alcun tipo di sincronismi che allenarsi sulla tattica e sugli schemi offensivi.
Ma sapete qual è la cosa più bella? Che sono state delle glorie rossonere a uccidere il Milan. Gattuso, Maldini, Leonardo... e tutti quelli che si sono susseguiti negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Anguus (1 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ci sono due errori clamorosi qui, anzi tre.
> 1) Mandare in ritiro di 5 giorni tutta la squadra per colpa del ritardo di un solo giocatore.
> 2) Mandare in ritiro qualcuno per colpa di un ritardo.
> 3) Far sapere al mondo che la squadra va in ritiro per colpa di un ritardo (che probabilmente non è la vera motivazione, ma viene comunque spacciata quella per "ufficiale").
> ...



Fumo negli occhi per togliere qualsiasi colpa dalle spalle di Gattuso


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ci sono due errori clamorosi qui, anzi tre.
> 1) Mandare in ritiro di 5 giorni tutta la squadra per colpa del ritardo di un solo giocatore.
> 2) Mandare in ritiro qualcuno per colpa di un ritardo.
> 3) Far sapere al mondo che la squadra va in ritiro per colpa di un ritardo (che probabilmente non è la vera motivazione, ma viene comunque spacciata quella per "ufficiale").
> ...



Baka è stato l'ultimo caso, ma ce ne sono stati altri di brutti comportamenti, come spiegato.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2019)

*Sky: non è stato il primo ritardo di Baka. Società furiosa*


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sky: non è stato il primo ritardo di Baka. Società furiosa*



Ah ce l'ha come vizio? Ma no, è colpa di Gattuso
Mettiamo le cose in chiaro: Non deve essere convocato per lunedì.


----------



## Anguus (1 Maggio 2019)

Li allena talmente bene che Bakayoko arrivando sempre in ritardo è da mesi il migliore in campo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Li allena talmente bene che Bakayoko arrivando sempre in ritardo è da mesi il migliore in campo



Ed Icardi segnava tanto, e l'Inter lo ha messo fuori squadra. Quindi? Il campo non giustifica tutto, altrimenti ti compri i Cassano


----------



## Anguus (1 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ed Icardi segnava tanto, e l'Inter lo ha messo fuori squadra. Quindi? Il campo non giustifica tutto, altrimenti ti compri i Cassano



No ma infatti preferisco la collezione di ottavi posti e una rosa di ragazzi apposto!


----------



## Wildbone (1 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ah ce l'ha come vizio? Ma no, è colpa di Gattuso
> Mettiamo le cose in chiaro: Non deve essere convocato per lunedì.



Se Bakayoko arriva in ritardo, lo si multa e finisce lì.
Ma se è tutta la squadra che si comporta male, e non si è mai comportata male prima, evidentemente è Gattuso il problema, o no?
Vogliamo metterci in testa che i giocatori si vivono Gattuso 7 giorni su 7, quel Gattuso che lo vedi in faccia e ti viene la depressione. Se poi è pure scarso come pochi come allenatore e non ti fa giocare a calcio, è anche normale che, arrivati a fine campionato, con una serie di risultati da impallidire, non ne puoi più.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> No ma infatti preferisco la collezione di ottavi posti e una rosa di ragazzi apposto!



Io invece preferisco gente seria, come i giocatori di qualche anno fa. Perchè è con gente seria che si portano avanti le squadre e la società. Perchè se tu pensi che i successi del passato non si siano basati su questo, ma solo sui piedi di Seedorf e Pirlo e le intuizioni tattiche di Ancelotti, allora sei largamente fuori strada. Bakayoko ha sbagliato, più volte a quanto pare. Più volte, e come lui altri. Basta!!!


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Tutta colpa della società, che ha confermato 'sto ridicolo sulla panchina.
> Uno che non ha mai dimostrato NIENTE da allenatore, nemmeno gli attributi, che sono sempre stati la sua gloria da giocatore. Niente di niente. E la squadra l'ha percepito, è stufa, è stata distrutta dal suo atteggiamento ridicolo e dalla sua incompetenza. Un allenatore che trasmette arrendevolezza ogni volta che parla, che mette la squadra in campo in maniera indegna, che li fa correre avanti e indietro senza alcuna libertà solo per impedire che l'avversario segni. Questa è l'impronta di Gattuso. Meglio difendere lo 0 a 0 che giocare a calcio, che esprimere gioco, che tentare di vincere. Meglio correre come pazzi senza alcun tipo di sincronismi che allenarsi sulla tattica e sugli schemi offensivi.
> Ma sapete qual è la cosa più bella? Che sono state delle glorie rossonere a uccidere il Milan. Gattuso, Maldini, Leonardo... e tutti quelli che si sono susseguiti negli ultimi anni.


Il problema riguarda tutta la struttura del club. Cos'ha dimostrato Gattuso? Cos'hanno dimostrato i giocatori? Gazidis a parte, cos'hanno dimostrato i nostri dirigenti nei rispettivi ruoli? Pendersela solo con una di queste tre componenti significa non avere realmente a cuore al Milan. Spero che Elliott a fine stagione faccia tabula rasa a tutti i livelli.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



Beh dai, mi sembra evidente che Bakayoko ha capito da un bel po' che non verrà riscattato, e quindi comincia a fare balotellate.


----------



## Anguus (1 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Io invece preferisco gente seria, come i giocatori di qualche anno fa. Perchè è con gente seria che si portano avanti le squadre e la società. Perchè se tu pensi che i successi del passato non si siano basati su questo, ma solo sui piedi di Seedorf e Pirlo e le intuizioni tattiche di Ancelotti, allora sei largamente fuori strada. Bakayoko ha sbagliato, più volte a quanto pare. Più volte, e come lui altri. Basta!!!



Io credo soltanto che oggi i ritardi di Bakayoko siano l'ultimo dei problemi, poi se si vuol far passare tra qualche settimana che abbiamo perso il 4 posto per i comportamenti di Bakayoko o di chi come lui è un altro discorso.


----------



## Wildbone (1 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema riguarda tutta la struttura del club. Cos'ha dimostrato Gattuso? Cos'hanno dimostrato i giocatori? Gazidis a parte, cos'hanno dimostrato i nostri dirigenti nei rispettivi ruoli? Pendersela solo con una di queste tre componenti significa non avere realmente a cuore al Milan. Spero che Elliott a fine stagione faccia tabula rasa a tutti i livelli.



Io mi riferisco al motivo per cui i giocatori non ne possono più, e hanno ragione su tutta la linea.
Nella mia prima riga do la colpa alla società, poi dopo a Gattuso. Le colpe dei giocatori le ho già elencate infinite volte, altro che non avere a cuore il bene del Milan. Ma il primo colpevole di questo disastro è di Gattuso, seguito a ruota dalla dirigenza che l'ha confermato dopo le figuracce che ci ha fatto fare.


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Io invece preferisco gente seria, come i giocatori di qualche anno fa. Perchè è con gente seria che si portano avanti le squadre e la società. Perchè se tu pensi che i successi del passato non si siano basati su questo, ma solo sui piedi di Seedorf e Pirlo e le intuizioni tattiche di Ancelotti, allora sei largamente fuori strada. Bakayoko ha sbagliato, più volte a quanto pare. Più volte, e come lui altri. Basta!!!


Oltre a professionisti seri, avevamo un allenatore che riusciva a tenere il gruppo grazie alla sua autorevolezza e a una società che lo appoggiava totalmente e se sgarravi erano cavoli amari.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Io credo soltanto che oggi i ritardi di Bakayoko siano l'ultimo dei problemi



Appunto, allora se credi questo, devi capire che dietro c'è altro. Qualsiasi società li avrebbe già mandati in ritiro. Non lo fanno, i dirigenti si presentano al centro sportivo discorsi di unione con la squadra etc etc...il giorno dopo che succede? Invece di presentarti incazzato con gli occhi della tigre per le figuracce che stai facendo, uno non si presenta all'allenamento, gli altri fanno un allenamento ridicolo....ma ci vogliono le mazzate, altrochè!!!


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Io mi riferisco al motivo per cui i giocatori non ne possono più, e hanno ragione su tutta la linea.
> Nella mia prima riga do la colpa alla società, poi dopo a Gattuso. Le colpe dei giocatori le ho già elencate infinite volte, altro che non avere a cuore il bene del Milan. Ma il primo colpevole di questo disastro è di Gattuso, seguito a ruota dalla dirigenza che l'ha confermato dopo le figuracce che ci ha fatto fare.


Il tuo errore è quello di giustificare i giocatori("poverini, non ne possono più"). Stiamo parlando di poco più che ragazzini, strapagati per giocare a calcio. Io quando giocavo, avvisavo il mister se non potevo andare all'allenamento ed eravamo dei 14enni che giocavano tanto per divertirsi, senza ambizione di diventare professionisti. Si chiamano rispetto ed educazione. Gattuso e società hanno la loro fetta di responsabilità, ma i giocatori responsabili dei comportamenti di cui si parla devono essere assolutamente allontanati dal Milan alla svelta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Maggio 2019)

Bakayokò avrà intuito, o gli sarà stato detto che non verrà riscattato. Prima era tutto forzamilan, amore per la maglia, e commenti social ai compagni, poi tutto di un tratto questo?

Non so nemmeno come si potesse pensare che venisse riscattato un giocatore che guadagna 7 milioni netti annui senza fare la minima differenza.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Si sciacquasse la bocca prima di parlare di Milan e Milanismo, se teneva a questi colori si dimetteva a Dicembre!





Admin ha scritto:


> .



La squadra per bocca di Gattuso stesso non lo segue più.
La società sbaglia in questo momento a fare ritiri.
Devono esonerare Gattuso e mettere chiunque.
Chiunque potrebbe fare 12 punti.
Con Gattuso non li faranno MAI.


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bakayokò avrà intuito, o gli sarà stato detto che non verrà riscattato. Prima era tutto forzamilan, amore per la maglia, e commenti social ai compagni, poi tutto di un tratto questo?
> 
> Non so nemmeno come si potesse pensare che venisse riscattato un giocatore che guadagna 7 milioni netti annui senza fare la minima differenza.



Scusa ma che ragionamento è? Si gioca migliaia e migliaia di euro di multe perché tanto non li riscattano?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Maggio 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Scusa ma che ragionamento è? Si gioca migliaia e migliaia di euro di multe perché tanto non li riscattano?



Alcuni giocatori hanno la segatura in testa. Sai che gli frega di ricevere 10 mila euro in meno sullo stipendio settimanale? Non ci avrà nemmeno pensato ai soldi e alle multe. Si sarà semplicemente messo di traverso come un bambino.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2019)

Tenere gattuso è stato come dire alla squadra che possono pure continuare a fare schifo, tanto non succede nulla...


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Comportamento normale?
> Da professionisti strapagati?
> Ah certo, sono solo ragazzi in fondo.
> Baresi, Maldini, Van Basten invece erano vecchi saggi.


Esatto!
Sarò all'antica io, ma veramente non riesco a capire come si possa giustificare la totale mancanza di professionalità e rispetto.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sky: non è stato il primo ritardo di Baka. Società furiosa*



Da mesi non avevo dubbi che avrebbero buttato palta su Bakayoko.


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da mesi non avevo dubbi che avrebbero buttato palta su Bakayoko.


Quindi è una balla il ritardo?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2019)

vabbè è andato tutto a quel paese. Comunque Gattuso ha perso la squadra. Questo dimostra che oltre che non capirci una mazza di tattica non è nemmeno in grado di motivare e gestire un gruppo. Allenatore da Sion. 

E se il problema sono i giocatori, spero che Leo e Paolo ci pensino quest'estate a cacciare tutti gli indegni.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da mesi non avevo dubbi che avrebbero buttato palta su Bakayoko.


 
A pensar male si fa peccato, ma ci si azzecca SEMPRE.


----------



## Goro (1 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Tenere gattuso è stato come dire alla squadra che possono pure continuare a fare schifo, tanto non succede nulla...



Esatto. Esonerare Gattuso sarebbe servito a fare capire a tutti che non si scherza, chi sbaglia paga... Invece qui non paga nessuno


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da mesi non avevo dubbi che avrebbero buttato palta su Bakayoko.


Abbiamo schivato un bel proiettile. Vedrai col suo prosieguo di carriera.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2019)

Certo se l'allenatore 2 mesi prima della fine della stagione da di tutto per destabilizzare l'ambiente (tra due mesi saprete il mio futuro,cene con Mendes )poi c'è da aspettarsi di queste situazioni nello spogliatoio.


----------



## Lambro (1 Maggio 2019)

Prepariamoci , lunedì, al Bologna che verrà a passeggiare sulle ceneri di questa squadra.
Il BOLOGNA.
Perchè non vedo nessun'altra fine se non quella.
Ci impegneremo pure, andremo anche vicini al gol, ma perderemo malamente (o un pareggio da bordate di fischi con assalto , inutile, nel finale).
E' tutto pazzescamente gia' scritto


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2019)




----------



## alcyppa (1 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da mesi non avevo dubbi che avrebbero buttato palta su Bakayoko.



Ovviamente.


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci , lunedì, al Bologna che verrà a passeggiare sulle ceneri di questa squadra.
> Il BOLOGNA.
> Perchè non vedo nessun'altra fine se non quella.
> Ci impegneremo pure, andremo anche vicini al gol, ma perderemo malamente (o un pareggio da bordate di fischi con assalto , inutile, nel finale).
> E' tutto pazzescamente gia' scritto


Lo penso anche io. C'è anche la teatralità dell'essere affossati dall'allenatore che avevamo allontanato...

Ma non voglio crederci finché non lo vedo.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...


I nodi vengono ora al pettine. Squadra in ammutinamento, fuori controllo disciplinare. Giocatori che si sottraggono alle regole, financo quelle contrattuali, alle consegne di campo, si abbandonano a risse tra loro in campo (Biglia-Kessie, derby), giocano con le magliette avversarie, rischiando provvedimenti di squalifica, si rivoltano contro l'allenatore, di cui non rispettano le scelte (cosa si pensa che sia altrimenti la esclusione di Piatek dalla formazione iniziale di Torino?), che non si presentano agli allenamenti. Al fondo, un allenatore che, bontà sua, non riesce più ad imporsi a loro, dentro e fuori dal campo, come da egli stesso candidamente ammesso, ed un gruppo di dirigenti, Maldini in primis, sorta di team manager, responsabile di non aver saputo sedare questi focolai di ribellione, imponendo il codice etico e disciplinare a questi scavezzacolli, sedicenti professionisti del pallone. Alcune indiscrezioni riferiscono che il club, orientato a scegliere Sarri per la prossima stagione per il suo indiscutibile magistero tecnico, dopo la partita di Parma abbia improvvisamente mutato scelte ed obiettivi, privilegiando i nomi di Conte, in primis, e Gasperini. Non si intendeva il motivo di questa inversione ad U di preferenze tecniche, ora si capisce che essa sarebbe l'unica scelta possibile. Inutile discutere di tecnica ed estetica, quando in questa squadra mancano i fondamenti stessi dell'essere squadra di calciatori professionisti. Che al Milan approdi chi abbia voglia e tempo di ricordare a questi gentiluomini non tanto cosa significhi essere al Milan, ma lavoratori ben pagati legati devotamente al proprio mestiere. In panchina, e desiderabilmente anche altrove.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Quindi è una balla il ritardo?



Il ritardo di oggi no. È tutto il resto che è ingigantito a dismisura.
Quante volte abbiamo sentito in qualsiasi squadra, e di qualsiasi campionato, di un giocatore che arrivava in ritardo? Si risolveva tutto con una multa e un chiarimento. 

Per Bakayoko invece è scoppiato il finimondo.
E mi fermo qui dall'aggiungere altro.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Abbiamo schivato un bel proiettile. Vedrai col suo prosieguo di carriera.


Bakayoko non ha felici esordi di carriera, sotto questo punto di vista, basterebbe chiedere ad uno dei suoi mentori, Claude Makelele. Si pensava che avesse messo la testa a posto, ed invece.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che succedano queste cose a quattro partite dal termine con tutto ancora in ballo è incredibile.
> Non ce la raccontano giusta. Gli episodi delle ultime settimane sono incredibili. Pensavo che fosse un gruppo di gente seria, invece mi stanno cadendo dalle mani.
> Se è stata presa una misura simile, chiaramente in accordo con la società, significa che non si tratta di un episodio isolato.
> Come se non bastassero le prestazioni vergognose delle ultime partite.





7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



Mah. Sembra uno scherzo.

Comunque qualcosa che puzzava c'era, il rendimento delle ultime settimane non è comprensibile nemmeno ci fosse stata mia nonna in panchina.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



Anche io che andavo bene a scuola, appena veniva un supplente o un insegnante pro tempore, facevo un po' quello che mi pareva allentando la tensione. 
Questi giocatori, specie dopo le parole di Gattuso prima di Sampdoria-Milan, sanno che questo allenatore verrà presto spedito su Marte e hanno mollato completamente, e la guida tecnica ha mollato ancora prima di loro, ogni sua conferenza stampa dopo che gli è stato negato il rinnovo è stata ancora più funerea e dimessa delle precedenti.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Abbiamo schivato un bel proiettile. Vedrai col suo prosieguo di carriera.



Coincidenza vuole che quel proiettile schivato sia un giocatore mal digerito da Gattuso fin da agosto e un elemento della rosa molto difficile da riscattare per il club.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche io che andavo bene a scuola, appena veniva un supplente o un insegnante pro tempore, facevo un po' quello che mi pareva allentando la tensione.
> Questi giocatori, specie dopo le parole di Gattuso prima di Sampdoria-Milan, sanno che questo allenatore verrà presto spedito su Marte e hanno mollato completamente, e la guida tecnica ha mollato ancora prima di loro, ogni sua conferenza stampa dopo che gli è stato negato il rinnovo è stata ancora più funerea e dimessa delle precedenti.



Pero' non è una giustificazione.

Anche se Gattuso fosse davvero cosi disabile, giocatori professionisti, devono comunque in primis comportarsi in modo professionale, non siamo al parco giochi.

In secundis, se sono cosi bravi, che facciano quello che vogliono in campo senza ascoltare l' allenatore, ma vincano.

Un andamento da retrocessione non è giustificabile in nessuna maniera.


----------



## alcyppa (1 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Coincidenza vuole che quel proiettile schivato sia un giocatore mal digerito da Gattuso fin da agosto e un elemento della rosa molto difficile da riscattare per il club.



Finirà che sto "proiettile schivato" verrà preso dai gobbi.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Maggio 2019)

In tutto ciò Paolo di qualcosa per l'amor del cielo!


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche io che andavo bene a scuola, appena veniva un supplente o un insegnante pro tempore, facevo un po' quello che mi pareva allentando la tensione.
> Questi giocatori, specie dopo le parole di Gattuso prima di Sampdoria-Milan, sanno che questo allenatore verrà presto spedito su Marte e hanno mollato completamente, e la guida tecnica ha mollato ancora prima di loro, ogni sua conferenza stampa dopo che gli è stato negato il rinnovo è stata ancora più funerea e dimessa delle precedenti.


Responsabilità molto grave della società, e, duole dirlo, del dirigente di campo, l'anello di congiunzione tra lo spogliatoio ed il club, Maldini, su cui varrà la pena di approfondire in seguito le azioni, e le omissioni, particolarmente per aver avallato questa disastrosa gestione dello spogliatoio da parte dell'allenatore, di cui non poteva non avere conoscenza.


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso è riuscito cosi a dare tutta la colpa ad altri. Bravo il mio incompetente. Presto saremo liberi dalla tua follia da megalomane mirabelliano. Dai vai a mangiare un po di anduja con Mendes.


----------



## IDRIVE (1 Maggio 2019)

Complimenti a tutti per l'approccio mentale all'importantissimo finale di stagione.
Abbiamo in ballo la Champions, il calendario, malgrado tutto, ci favorisce in maniera oscena e tutti, anzichè fare quadrato e concentrarsi su un obiettivo CRUCIALE anche per il futuro della società, tengono un comportamento da bulletti da strapazzo (risse, ritardi e quant'altro).
Bravi davvero.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Finirà che sto "proiettile schivato" verrà preso dai gobbi.



C'è già chi ne ha parlato. 
Loro se possono prendersi beffa del Milan non perdono mai occasione per farlo.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> In tutto ciò Paolo di qualcosa per l'amor del cielo!



Mah, più disordine c'è in società e più Paolo potrebbe decidere di fare un passo indietro. 
Alla fine il disegno che c'era da anni di usare Maldini come figurina e parafulmine sono riusciti a realizzarlo.


----------



## singer (1 Maggio 2019)

Penso che sia una mossa fatta per regolare i conti all'interno dello spogliatoio: per separare le mele marce dalle persone serie. E' un discorso che si lega alle recenti dichiarazioni di Gattuso circa la presenza, ai suoi tempi, di professionisti irreprensibili all'interno dello spogliatoio.
Ormai la stagione è andata, non c'è possibilità di recuperare, quindi tanto vale usare la mano pesante anche per dare un segnale, a chi rimarrà, su come ci si deve comportare.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Maggio 2019)

Io l'ho pensato, l'ho scritto, e ora lo ripeto.
Da quando gottuso ha ricevuto la conferma del non rinnovo (forse sicuramente del possibile esonero a fine stagione) sta facendo di tutto per sfasciare la squadra lo spogliatoio, l'ambiente tutto: muoia Sansone e tutti i filistei!

Maledetto!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Finirà che sto "proiettile schivato" verrà preso dai gobbi.



ma lascialo pure ai gobbi. 40 mil + 12 ingaggio lordo all' anno per un mezzo giocatore che non sa fare un passaggio. DI gente fisica se ne trova a centinaia in Europa e senza dargli 6 milioni netti di ingaggio.

Comunque la Juve potrebbe prenderlo solo rimanesse l'anti-calcio di Allegri in panchina.


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma lascialo pure ai gobbi. 40 mil + 12 ingaggio lordo all' anno per un mezzo giocatore che non sa fare un passaggio. DI gente fisica se ne trova a centinaia in Europa e senza dargli 6 milioni netti di ingaggio.
> 
> Comunque la Juve potrebbe prenderlo solo rimanesse l'anti-calcio di Allegri in panchina.



Mezzo giocatore ahahahah


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Mezzo giocatore ahahahah



e cosa avrebbe di eccezionale Bakayoko? Uno che prende la palla costantemente spalle alla porta e che non s fare un passaggio a piu di 2 metri di distanza?


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e cosa avrebbe di eccezionale Bakayoko? Uno che prende la palla costantemente spalle alla porta e che non s fare un passaggio a piu di 2 metri di distanza?



Tu si che hai visto le nostre partite. Se non ci fosse stato questo mezzo giocatore saremo nella parte dx della classifica grazie al miglior allenatore al mondo seduto ora in panchina. Sono sicuro che quasi tutti i giocatori non lo sopportino e siano pronti a non allenarsi più. Gli unici irriducibili saranno i suoi feticci : Borini , Musacchio Biglia Reina e la Turca.

Pazzesco che qualcuno difenda ancora questo incompetente ridicolo che ha sabotato l'intera stagione perchè non c'è più Mirabelli. Ma finalmente la clessidra si è quasi svuotata mio caro ipocrita in malafede. Solo 4 partite e sarai fuori da Milanello dove giornalisti e tutti ti hanno protetto con i guanti. Vedremo che squadra ti assumerà , sempre se avrai la decenza di accettare un contratto più economico e non vivrai di rendita fino al 2021 perchè la cosa non è scontata.

Sarebbe bello vederti a trigoria. Ti mangerebbero vivo nel giro di un mese.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Tu si che hai visto le nostre partite. Se non ci fosse stato questo mezzo giocatore saremo nella parte dx della classifica grazie al miglior allenatore al mondo seduto ora in panchina. Sono sicuro che quasi tutti i giocatori non lo sopportino e pronti a non allenarsi più. Gli unici irriducibili saranno i suoi feticci : Borini , Musacchio Biglia Reina e la Turca.
> 
> Pazzesco che qualcuno difenda ancora questo incompetente ridicolo che ha sabotato l'intera stagione *perchè non c'è più Mirabelli*.




e già.... i compagnucci di merenda...


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

Sion
Palermo
FC Creta
Pisa
Milan

Fallito in tutte le esperienze da allenatore. Signori e signori vi presento il peggior allenatore del calcio professionistico.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2019)

È colpa di #Montolivo


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tuo errore è quello di giustificare i giocatori("poverini, non ne possono più"). Stiamo parlando di poco più che ragazzini, strapagati per giocare a calcio. Io quando giocavo, avvisavo il mister se non potevo andare all'allenamento ed eravamo dei 14enni che giocavano tanto per divertirsi, senza ambizione di diventare professionisti. Si chiamano rispetto ed educazione. Gattuso e società hanno la loro fetta di responsabilità, ma i giocatori responsabili dei comportamenti di cui si parla devono essere assolutamente allontanati dal Milan alla svelta.


 bel messaggio.. rispetto ed educazione cose ormai sconosciute


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> È colpa di #Montolivo



Anche lui fatto fuori per quale motivo? Perchè non era amico di Mirabilia...

Ma di questo mobbing nessuno parla. Altra dimostrazione che il megalomane abbia pagato i suoi amichetti giornalisti


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



Con un allenatore delegittimato e praticamente già esonerato i giocatori si sentono liberi di fare quello che vogliono. Società e dirigenti primissimi responsabili di questo scempio.

Gestione da dilettanti allo sbaraglio.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I nodi vengono ora al pettine. Squadra in ammutinamento, fuori controllo disciplinare. Giocatori che si sottraggono alle regole, financo quelle contrattuali, alle consegne di campo, si abbandonano a risse tra loro in campo (Biglia-Kessie, derby), giocano con le magliette avversarie, rischiando provvedimenti di squalifica, si rivoltano contro l'allenatore, di cui non rispettano le scelte (cosa si pensa che sia altrimenti la esclusione di Piatek dalla formazione iniziale di Torino?), che non si presentano agli allenamenti. Al fondo, un allenatore che, bontà sua, non riesce più ad imporsi a loro, dentro e fuori dal campo, come da egli stesso candidamente ammesso, ed un gruppo di dirigenti, Maldini in primis, sorta di team manager, responsabile di non aver saputo sedare questi focolai di ribellione, imponendo il codice etico e disciplinare a questi scavezzacolli, sedicenti professionisti del pallone. Alcune indiscrezioni riferiscono che il club, orientato a scegliere Sarri per la prossima stagione per il suo indiscutibile magistero tecnico, dopo la partita di Parma abbia improvvisamente mutato scelte ed obiettivi, privilegiando i nomi di Conte, in primis, e Gasperini. Non si intendeva il motivo di questa inversione ad U di preferenze tecniche, ora si capisce che essa sarebbe l'unica scelta possibile. Inutile discutere di tecnica ed estetica, quando in questa squadra mancano i fondamenti stessi dell'essere squadra di calciatori professionisti. Che al Milan approdi chi abbia voglia e tempo di ricordare a questi gentiluomini non tanto cosa significhi essere al Milan, ma lavoratori ben pagati legati devotamente al proprio mestiere. In panchina, e desiderabilmente anche altrove.


Come si fa a non essere d'accordo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Tu si che hai visto le nostre partite. Se non ci fosse stato questo mezzo giocatore saremo nella parte dx della classifica grazie al miglior allenatore al mondo seduto ora in panchina. Sono sicuro che quasi tutti i giocatori non lo sopportino e siano pronti a non allenarsi più. Gli unici irriducibili saranno i suoi feticci : Borini , Musacchio Biglia Reina e la Turca.
> 
> Pazzesco che qualcuno difenda ancora questo incompetente ridicolo che ha sabotato l'intera stagione perchè non c'è più Mirabelli. Ma finalmente la clessidra si è quasi svuotata mio caro ipocrita in malafede. Solo 4 partite e sarai fuori da Milanello dove giornalisti e tutti ti hanno protetto con i guanti. Vedremo che squadra ti assumerà , sempre se avrai la decenza di accettare un contratto più economico e non vivrai di rendita fino al 2021 perchè la cosa non è scontata.
> 
> Sarebbe bello vederti a trigoria. Ti mangerebbero vivo nel giro di un mese.



ma cosa c'entra Gattuso? sto parlando di Bakayoko. E il mio ragionamento, mi sembra ovvio, include la valutazione economica del giocatore. 38 milioni + 12 milioni all' anno lordo, ovvero un investimento da 80 milioni. Tu ripartiresti da qui? ok va bene, non parlare del bel giuco poi se in campo hai i Bakayokò. E a parte il forte o meno, uno che arriva in ritardo e che va in giro con le magliette degli avversari nella mia squadra non lo voglio vedere


----------



## ispanicojon7 (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



Uno degli errori che imputavo fin da subito a gattuso di essere stato sempre troppo "amico" dei giocatori ,piu' che allenatore sembrava un fratello maggiore messo li a dirigere il tutto .
E' sempre stato fin troppo benevolo sia sui comportamenti che sulle prestazioni dei giocatori , alla fine dei conti i giocatori si sono ritrovati a fare quello che volevano tanto c'era il "fratello" gattuso 
A 4 giornate della fine si e' riscoperto sergente di ferro , peccato che sia troppo tardi ..


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2019)

5 giorni….capirai...il nostro dura da 7 anni...


----------



## 6milan (1 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando? Per l'errore di uno si puniscono tutti?
> 
> Questo è sabotaggio dello spogliatoio



Metodo scuola militare, sbaglia uno, pagano tutti


----------



## singer (1 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I nodi vengono ora al pettine. Squadra in ammutinamento, fuori controllo disciplinare. Giocatori che si sottraggono alle regole, financo quelle contrattuali, alle consegne di campo, si abbandonano a risse tra loro in campo (Biglia-Kessie, derby), giocano con le magliette avversarie, rischiando provvedimenti di squalifica, si rivoltano contro l'allenatore, di cui non rispettano le scelte (cosa si pensa che sia altrimenti la esclusione di Piatek dalla formazione iniziale di Torino?), che non si presentano agli allenamenti. Al fondo, un allenatore che, bontà sua, non riesce più ad imporsi a loro, dentro e fuori dal campo, come da egli stesso candidamente ammesso, ed un gruppo di dirigenti, Maldini in primis, sorta di team manager, responsabile di non aver saputo sedare questi focolai di ribellione, imponendo il codice etico e disciplinare a questi scavezzacolli, sedicenti professionisti del pallone. Alcune indiscrezioni riferiscono che il club, orientato a scegliere Sarri per la prossima stagione per il suo indiscutibile magistero tecnico, dopo la partita di Parma abbia improvvisamente mutato scelte ed obiettivi, privilegiando i nomi di Conte, in primis, e Gasperini. Non si intendeva il motivo di questa inversione ad U di preferenze tecniche, ora si capisce che essa sarebbe l'unica scelta possibile. Inutile discutere di tecnica ed estetica, quando in questa squadra mancano i fondamenti stessi dell'essere squadra di calciatori professionisti. Che al Milan approdi chi abbia voglia e tempo di ricordare a questi gentiluomini non tanto cosa significhi essere al Milan, ma lavoratori ben pagati legati devotamente al proprio mestiere. In panchina, e desiderabilmente anche altrove.



Esatto. Al Milan, prima dei campioni con la palla, servono dei professionisti nel comportamento, persone serie, in grado d'essere d'esempio per i nuovi arrivati e di trascinare il gruppo fuori dalle secche negli inevitabili momenti in cui, nel corso di ogni stagione, sorgono delle piccole crisi. Questo gruppo attualmente manca perché quei pochi, che si contano sulle dita di una mano monca, che potrebbero ambire di andare a formarlo sono troppo giovani oppure da troppo poco tempo con la maglia del Milan (mi riferisco a Reina), e quindi non sono in grado di esprimere autorevolezza nei confronti degli altri. E poi, in rosa, abbiamo ancora gente come Montolivo, gente che se può rema ovviamente contro.


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Coincidenza vuole che quel proiettile schivato sia un giocatore mal digerito da Gattuso fin da agosto e un elemento della rosa molto difficile da riscattare per il club.


Gattuso non sarà il nostro allenatore l'anno prossimo. I suoi problemi di digestione non ci interessano... 
Anche l'anno scorso ha avuto problemi sia con i compagni che con Conte e il Chelsea l'ha dato in prestito dopo averlo pagato 40 e passa milioni più 8 di stipendio. Se aggiungiamo quanto scritto da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], direi che quest'anno abbiamo avuto il terzo indizio.


----------



## singer (1 Maggio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Metodo scuola militare, sbaglia uno, pagano tutti



Esatto. E per me è corretto, in questo momento.


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

Ottuso dopo aver detto pubblicamente di non credere al 4 posto per tutta la stagione cerca questo capro espiatorio per scaricare tutta la colpa sui giocatori.

MEGALOMANE


----------



## luigi61 (1 Maggio 2019)

Una semplice riflessione.....attualmente lo spogliatoio è una polveriera ingestibile, e la grande pensata sarebbe quella di affidarlo ad un ebete come Di Francesco o Gasperini ?? Li sbranano in 30 secondi....indovinate un po chi sarebbe l'unico attualmente in grado di riportare ordine e disciplina?????........


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Metodo scuola militare, sbaglia uno, pagano tutti



In realtà in un contesto militare pagano tutti quando non esce fuori il colpevole. Serve a rafforzare lo spirito di corpo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Una semplice riflessione.....attualmente lo spogliatoio è una polveriera ingestibile, e la grande pensata sarebbe quella di affidarla ad un ebete come Di Francesco o Gasperini ?? Li sbranato in 30 secondi....indovinate un po chi sarebbe l'unico attualmente in grado di riportare ordine e disciplina?????........



Chi sarebbe?
Quella m....a che l’anno scorso é riuscito a mandare 5 giocatori del Chelsea in dirigenza a dire “Se resta quello vado via io!” (E non la riserva di turno). Quello che caccia via SMS il centravanti titolare azzerandone il valore di mercato?
Quello che quando é andato via dalla Juve nello spogliatoio hanno festeggiato a champagne?
Quello vhe quando é stato palesato vome nuovo allenatore al Real si sono recati in 10 in dirigenza a dire che manco morti lo avrebbero accettato?

Se vogliamo distruggere un qualsiasi spogliatoio si sa giá dove rivolgersi, quello é certo.

Se vigliamo non solo distruggere la squadra, ma anche definitivamente alienarsi la tifoseria e i giocatori vhe potrebbero arrivare la soluzione é a portata di mano.

Ripeto, Conte é il completamento della rovina. Che neanche ci pensasseto.


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2019)

Ora spennano Bakayoko per il prossimo calciomercato


----------



## Milanlove (1 Maggio 2019)

E' la conferma che comunque sono un gruppo di SMIDOLLATI.

io più passa il tempo, più comincio a prendermela con questo ammasso di pseudo giocatori e finti uomini che oltre a fare pena in campo, oltre a non vergognarsi dello schifo che fanno, oltre a non fare assolutamente nulla per rimediare alla situazione, oltre a nascondersi dietro al capro espiatorio dell'allenatore, oltre a fregarsene di tutto e tutti... si lamentano se li mandano in ritiro per 5 giorni?? Per quello che han fatto quest'anno si meriterebbero di fare la prossima stagione in ritiro dal primo all'ultimo giorno di stagione.

Fanno schifo.


----------



## 6milan (1 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> In realtà in un contesto militare pagano tutti quando non esce fuori il colpevole. Serve a rafforzare lo spirito di corpo.



Quando nn c'è il colpevole pagano tutti, quando c'è il colpevole pagano sempre tutti


----------



## Ambrole (1 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Una semplice riflessione.....attualmente lo spogliatoio è una polveriera ingestibile, e la grande pensata sarebbe quella di affidarlo ad un ebete come Di Francesco o Gasperini ?? Li sbranano in 30 secondi....indovinate un po chi sarebbe l'unico attualmente in grado di riportare ordine e disciplina?????........



Ah non lo so proprio, 
Forse Ancelotti?
Di certo non conte che i casini lì crea quando tutto va bene, figuriamoci quando le acque sono già agitate


----------



## Igniorante (1 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> _Bakayoko non riscattato per motivi disciplinari_



Hanno già pronta la scusa, che schifo. 
E così facendo stiamo ancora una volta parlando di tutto fuorché di calcio giocato e di lacune dell'allenatore e della società.


----------



## Ambrole (1 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbe?
> Quella m....a che l’anno scorso é riuscito a mandare 5 giocatori del Chelsea in dirigenza a dire “Se resta quello vado via io!” (E non la riserva di turno). Quello che caccia via SMS il centravanti titolare azzerandone il valore di mercato?
> Quello che quando é andato via dalla Juve nello spogliatoio hanno festeggiato a champagne?
> Quello vhe quando é stato palesato vome nuovo allenatore al Real si sono recati in 10 in dirigenza a dire che manco morti lo avrebbero accettato?
> ...



Esatto, è stata fatto la vaccata Bonucci capitano, è stata fatta la supervaccata Higuain, adesso direi che sarebbe il caso di finirla.
Conte non esiste


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Maggio 2019)

.
[MENTION=2832]Pamparulez2[/MENTION] se riporti pseudo news da siti non autorizzati verrai bannato


----------



## Ambrole (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con un allenatore delegittimato e praticamente già esonerato i giocatori si sentono liberi di fare quello che vogliono. Società e dirigenti primissimi responsabili di questo scempio.
> 
> Gestione da dilettanti allo sbaraglio.



Del resto Leonardo e Maldini lo sono. Solo che Maldini è giustificato dal fatto di essere un esordiente del ruolo. Leonardo ha già fallito ovunque, assurdo rivolgersi a lui, ora rimuoverlo al più presto


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso ormai ha perso la squadra.


----------



## rot-schwarz (1 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Milanlove (1 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Maggio 2019)

Il trattamento Aquilani


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



e per fortuna che c'era maldini a controllare l'integrità dello spogliatoio


----------



## bmb (1 Maggio 2019)

Visto che quarti non arriveremo mai, la società tra poco meno di un mese ci dovrà spiegazioni su cosa è successo negli ultimi 2 mesi. Perchè è evidente non sia un semplice problema di campo. E le spiegazioni sono dovute, visto che siamo noi a spendere soldi e salute per questi inetti.


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Visto che quarti non arriveremo mai, la società tra poco meno di un mese ci dovrà spiegazioni su cosa è successo negli ultimi 2 mesi. Perchè è evidente non sia un semplice problema di campo. E le spiegazioni sono dovute, visto che siamo noi a spendere soldi e salute per questi inetti.



Te lo dico io cos'è successo. Rattuso voleva il rinnovo e la totale fiducia ma gli hanno risposto picche perchè si sono resi conto che è ridicolo. Inoltre alcuni giocatori hanno capito che faceva giocare solo i suoi amichetti : La turca Borini Musacchio e company e gli è scesa la catena.


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Hanno già pronta la scusa, che schifo.
> E così facendo stiamo ancora una volta parlando di tutto fuorché di calcio giocato e di lacune dell'allenatore e della società.



la scusa gliel'ha fornita lui in più occasioni però


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che succedano queste cose a quattro partite dal termine con tutto ancora in ballo è incredibile.
> Non ce la raccontano giusta. Gli episodi delle ultime settimane sono incredibili. Pensavo che fosse un gruppo di gente seria, invece mi stanno cadendo dalle mani.
> Se è stata presa una misura simile, chiaramente in accordo con la società, significa che non si tratta di un episodio isolato.
> Come se non bastassero le prestazioni vergognose delle ultime partite.



questi episodi succedono quando non hai rispetto del tuo allenatore.

chiediamoci il motivo ahahahahah

non è un caso che se la sia presa con baka, se fosse stato cahla non sarebbe successo niente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sono tutti contro Ottuso. Si sono resi conto di quanto sia un demente. Bravo Bakayoko a far capire all’inadeguato che deve andarsene. Vero capitano.



straquotone!!!!!!!!

l'unico con le palle in un gruppo di seghe. come ampiamente dimostrato in campo


----------



## Igniorante (1 Maggio 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> la scusa gliel'ha fornita lui in più occasioni però



Magari ricordo male, ma questi ritardi son venuti fuori solo ora?
Come cosa darebbe molto da pensare...
Che poi neanche me la sento di dare troppo addosso a chi rema contro a questa proprietà di pagliacci e a questo allenatore da Lega Pro, anche se effettivamente fosse un comportamento sbagliato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Altro che conferenza stampa...
> È l'ora di fare una bella contestazione allo stadio la prossima partita e pretendere che la società mandi via a calci in culo chi non ha rispettato la maglia o ha mancato di serietà e impegno in queste settimane.
> 
> Siamo una società che chiude ogni anno con 80 e passa milioni di buco, buona parte dovuti agli stipendi dei giocatori, e dobbiamo leggere queste cosa.
> ...



te hai ragione in pieno, ma chiediti quanto può essere frustrante lavorare ed essere criticati da un inetto come gattuso. ma ci rendiamo conto che ha distrutto la squadra???

ma secondo te con un allenatore vero, i giocatori farebbero così??? ovvio che baka come altri ce l'abbiano con lui, ma come cavolo li ha trattati per tutto l'anno????

sto schifoso


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Gattuso ha deciso di mandare il Milan in ritiro punitivo a causa del ritardo di oltre un'ora di Bakayoko. Per il francese in arrivo una forte multa.
> 
> *Il ritiro sarà di 5 giorni a partire da giovedì. Sky aggiunge che diversi calciatori hanno contestato la scelta di Gattuso
> 
> ...



.


----------

